
Pownce: Lessons Learned (FOWA 2007) - danw
http://www.leahculver.com/2007/10/08/pownce-lessons-learned-fowa-2007/
======
aston
Here's one: Don't let your co-founder also run another, related startup at the
same time you're getting yours off the ground.

~~~
nickb
Don't start a company with someone you have a relationship with (companies
tend to outlive them and then you're stuck with awkwardness).

~~~
aston
So many counter examples to this, I'd be more interested in a single example
demonstrating your point.

~~~
nickb
Uhmm... Pownce?

------
garbowza
Considering her audience was likely quite technical, that presentation wasn't
exactly enlightening. Hopefully she verbally expanded on the bullet points
substantially.

~~~
jgrahamc
I agree. I was amazed that she mentioned using version control. Anyone here
not using version control?

John.

------
kul
there wasn't much in there...

